# Catfish Rod and Reel Combo



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

I want to purchase a second catfishing setup without spending a fortune. The setup I have right now is a Shakespeare Catfish Baitcast Reel with a 7' Ugly Stik rod. For under $100, what would you recommend as a baitcast catfish rod and reel combo? I love Ugly Stik rods so I might stick with them but I can't decide on the reel. Thanks!


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Look into the berkley biggame rods. Even cheaper than uglys. I like them better than the uglysticks. They have a ton of backbone and are just beefy. The uglysticks just feel cheeper to me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

BASSINaDL said:


> Look into the berkley biggame rods. Even cheaper than uglys. I like them better than the uglysticks. They have a ton of backbone and are just beefy. The uglysticks just feel cheeper to me.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I agree with this. I use two Berkley big game rods and love them. My cousin uses the Shakespear uglysticks and they feel to light and cheap to me. You can get a berkley at wally world for cheap and an Okuma ABF50 on amazon pretty cheap. Whole set up should be under 100$.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Call bottomdwellerstackle and let him know what your targeting and your price range and they will set you up nice. Better prices and quality than most stores.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

^^^^ and amazing customer service.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Ugly Stik and an Abu 6500. Can't be beat for the price.


----------

